# What mobile phone sim card to use in UAE?



## sweetnessuk (Mar 12, 2013)

I will need to get a good PAYG UAE sim card for my mobile phone, what is the best to use? Can I use an international sim card?


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

You have a choice of 2 - Du or Etisalat. Du is probably a little cheaper, Etisalat probably better coverage. Stick .ae on the end and you have their website addresses to compare them. You can get sim cards at the airport and any shopping mall here. You'll pay about 50 AED for the sim, usually with a little credit preloaded.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

sweetnessuk said:


> I will need to get a good PAYG UAE sim card for my mobile phone, what is the best to use? Can I use an international sim card?


Just to add a little to Mikey's answer you just need to remember the following:-

Get your existing phone unlocked before you get here - easier to then just slot in the Du or Etisalat SIM
You need your passport with valid VISA to purchase the SIM card
As standard, the PAYG balance can be used for calls or for very expensive Internet data - so if you have a smartphone either remember to switch off mobile data before you put in the UAE SIM or buy a mobile data bundle (these are available as daily, weekly or monthly bundles)

Cheers

Steve


----------

